# Water Proofing?



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Snowboarding last week at Mt Buller my boots and jacket got wet for the first time. My boots surprised me as they are only two season old, jacket didn't as is close to 10 seasons old. Whats the best products for water proofing and are there any to avoid? Off to Japan next so I need to have gear sorted out so there's no issues while I'm there.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Scotchguard spray is what you want, I cant find it on the net for some reason but I have seen it before.
Repellent Protection


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

nikwax



/10


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Sim79 said:


> Snowboarding last week at Mt Buller


Stuff alllllways gets wet at Buller with its slushy goodness, reckon Japan will be a little drier/colder so don't worry too much
still, wet boots would suck


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

T.J. said:


> nikwax
> 
> 
> 
> /10


nikwax is awesome!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was just gonna say "get new gear"

But my curiousity about these wet boots has gotten the best of me.... Did they get wet thru the lacing area or something, or thru you pants and down your legs?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

+2 for nikwax. Curious about the boots as well.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Nikwax for boots, Grangers G-Wash and G-Line for outerwear.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> But my curiousity about these wet boots has gotten the best of me.... Did they get wet thru the lacing area or something, or thru you pants and down your legs?


Yes they only got wet through the laces area.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I've read some mixed reviews on this Nik Wax, for some it worked unbelievable and for others they say it didnt do anything.....

imo I guess it matters on what materials you use it on? Does anyone have any experience with this stuff as far as what it works best or worst on?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

^ i read some of those reviews and to me it seems like they only used the nikwax "cleaner"
and not the waterproofer one as well. the waterproofer one is called like direct 2.0 or something like that i think.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

gottcchaaa..... Do you think just using the waterproofer spray will be sufficeint or both the cleaner and spray is needed?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The waterproofer is key, not the wash. I use the wash-in waterproofer - pour it into the wash cycle, throw your gear in the dryer and viola.

You can opt not to use the wash liquid and just throw your gear in with regular detergent if you like. The wash is supposedly less agressive than detergent and therefore doesn't errode the DWR as quickly.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

They also have a boot waterproofing product as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

If you want real waterproof clothing that won't come off in the wash, Goretex. Kinda expensive though and it's not a snowboard clothing company if your one of the fashion boarders.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

goretex is a membrane technology, not a clothing company


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Just picked up a fresh batch of Nik Wax today and will probably be applying it to some gear tomorrow and see how this stuff holds up...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

willmetallica said:


> If you want real waterproof clothing that won't come off in the wash, Goretex. Kinda expensive though and it's not a snowboard clothing company if your one of the fashion boarders.


I'm a fashion boarder. Why don't I get any goretex :dunno:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I'm a fashion boarder. Why don't I get any goretex :dunno:


LMAO 

I'm sure they make Burberry Gortex Outwear...I mean just call 'em up and get a custom line made for you :cheeky4:




(oh wait...new page SHOCKING)


----------

